# I bring you... the hard game



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

http://thehardgame.com
Want to punch your brain and simultaneously kill time? Enjoy.
I'm currently stuck on 37.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 29, 2011)

Stuck on 6.

I guess that makes me an idiot?


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

40's holding me up now. 
You're not an idiot, there's just something wrong with the person making this.


----------



## ShiftKey (Nov 29, 2011)

WTF is This SHIT!?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 29, 2011)

stuck on #4


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Two has me baffled for now

Dont know if im overthinking and missing something obvious


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 29, 2011)

stuck on 11


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

44
They don't get any easier


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm stuck on 2. lol


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 29, 2011)

Stopped at #2.

I'm still not sure what the fuck Iceland has to do with farm animals.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 29, 2011)

iceland is not an animal.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

There's your answer.


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cow pig chicken Iceland dog cat.....

Heeeeeeeeeelp! I feel so retarded.

Edit: ah I thought I was looking for the next word in the sequence or something lol


----------



## Thep (Nov 29, 2011)

PLEEEEEEEEEASE somebody pm me the answer for quest 13. Its the one that only says "True"


----------



## ShiftKey (Nov 29, 2011)

nothing, that is the answer, just type icelend - im on 13 now, but srsly these Q's a a bit mental.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 29, 2011)

false, most likely


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

PM'd. 
I have all the answers from 1-43 written down if anyone is really dying. I'm still on 44.


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

5?????

I know begging for answers defeats the object, but 5 just says quest 5.....whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??????????


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 29, 2011)

12 anyone?


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

5:


Spoiler



black


12:


Spoiler



132


----------



## ShiftKey (Nov 29, 2011)

I gave up after a bit, they became really vauge, did a search found alot of answers from a well know imageboard site.

Fuck that game and whoever created it


----------



## conortheshreder (Nov 29, 2011)

stuck on 4, ive tried everything


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 29, 2011)

how to triforce :|

&#9650; 
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Daiephir (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuck #6
That is all


----------



## conortheshreder (Nov 29, 2011)

seriously help me on 4


----------



## espman (Nov 29, 2011)

Stuck on 6


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 29, 2011)

conortheshreder said:


> seriously help me on 4



... highlight your page


----------



## conortheshreder (Nov 29, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> ... highlight your page



I dont get it :shrugs: I am i really this retarded


----------



## leandroab (Nov 29, 2011)

Someone put the answer of 6 please? (with spoliers)


----------



## kamello (Nov 29, 2011)

conortheshreder said:


> seriously help me on 4


 

''the password is not hidden'' 

I just typed: really?
....meeeh, Im stuck here too


----------



## Edika (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm stuck on 6 too. Not being a native English speaker isn't always easy on these tests but giving The Source without any other clue is stretching it. If I want an actual mental exercise I have more interesting stuff to keep me occupied.


----------



## Edika (Nov 29, 2011)

kamello said:


> ''the password is not hidden''
> 
> I just typed: really?
> ....meeeh, Im stuck here too



Well the password IS "not hidden"


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

The answer is in the question (4)


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Someone put the answer of 6 please? (with spoliers)


 
YESSSSS!!! I need it too!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 29, 2011)

Edika said:


> I'm stuck on 6 too. Not being a native English speaker isn't always easy on these tests but giving The Source without any other clue is stretching it. If I want an actual mental exercise I have more interesting stuff to keep me occupied.



Yeah, right?


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

What was 6? In on 13, confusing.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2011)

#6...The Source?


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 29, 2011)

... if i get hated for this... xD

6 is homer


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Edit: ^^^ thanks for your ninja-ing ways, I'll let you take the negs 

I've given you some positive for taking the hit


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 29, 2011)

steve1 said:


> #6 homer. On my iPod and don't know how to hide that in a block of colour so meh. Apparently there's a picture of homer Simpson if you do something, o cheated myself.



NINJA'D


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 29, 2011)

How to add spoiler tags:

[ spoiler ] 
crap people don't need to see unless they highlight the green block goes here
[ / spoiler ] 

but of course, without the spaces.


----------



## Edika (Nov 29, 2011)

It works but what is the reasoning behind homer?


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers chickenhawk


----------



## klutvott (Nov 29, 2011)

Edika said:


> It works but what is the reasoning behind homer?


Right click and take a look at the sourcecode.


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

The source page makes a picture of homer or something. Didn't understand how to do it myself and I think it depends which browser you use as well


----------



## Xaios (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright, question 7. "Starts with f ends with uck." THIS SHOULD NOT BE DIFFICULT. However, I have yet to get it. Help?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 29, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Alright, question 7. "Starts with f ends with uck." THIS SHOULD NOT BE DIFFICULT. However, I have yet to get it. Help?











I really should have spoilered that, but it was too funny.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 29, 2011)

numba 13:


----------



## Edika (Nov 29, 2011)

I guessed it had to do something with the source code but not to check the actual source code of the page. Not bad.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 29, 2011)

WTF is the answer to 13?

EDIT:

Nevermind...stupid fucking answer


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2011)

goddamn this game! lol question 45 at the moment, borderline impossible


----------



## espman (Nov 29, 2011)

Well...... I've made it all the way to 10 now........ And I'm stuck again


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> WTF is the answer to 13?



I second this question


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2011)

Im stuck on 9. I suck.


----------



## espman (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's what I've got so far:

1:


Spoiler



2


2:


Spoiler



Iceland


3:


Spoiler



Left


4:


Spoiler



Not Hidden


5:


Spoiler



Black


6:


Spoiler



Homer


7:


Spoiler



Firetruck


8:


Spoiler



27


9:


Spoiler



11


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's what I've got so far: 1-38



Spoiler



1: 4
2: Iceland
3: left
4: not hidden
5: black
6: homer
7: firetruck
8: 27
9: 11
10: blue
11: #FF0000
12: 132
13: 1
14: sdrawkcab ton
15: is strong with this one
16: hs s n he anser
17: Halo
18: knife
19: 42
20: fun fun fun
21: afterwards
22: wrong order
23: impossible
24: elite
25: delete system32
26: the cake is a lie
27: Zelda is a girl
28: 1728
29: 21
30: evil
31: is caring
32: password
33: nope chuck testa
34: hihi
35: -2
36: 31131122211A
37: 2700000
38: I like turtles


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 29, 2011)

fucking double tap


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2011)

giving up question 45 is impossible haha


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

45


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuck both of you, I'm stuck on 39. 

Guess I shouldn't have cheated


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

My only qualm is how some of them are internet jokes, I wish it was something anyone could figure out.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup, I looked at the spoilers.

Yup, quiz is retarded.


----------



## hereticemir (Nov 29, 2011)

Stuck on 10 i put #ff0000 it dosen't work


----------



## espman (Nov 29, 2011)

hereticemir said:


> Stuck on 10 i put #ff0000 it dosen't work


Check the spoilers, the answers from there on make no sense whatsoever 
And on related note, has anyone got 39 yet?


----------



## steve1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I cheated my way to 39. I know none of this crap


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's the rest, 39-44

Q39:


Spoiler



idhtn


Q40:


Spoiler



nonsense


Q41:


Spoiler



fill in the blanks


Q42:


Spoiler



S E N


Q43:


Spoiler



mary had a little lamb


Q44:


Spoiler



Oslo


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, so the internets best guess about 45 is it's Unix Timecode...

Knowing this, I'm way above my head.

I don't think it would be as simple lol as figuring out what the fuck they're trying to do with actual timecode...it's got to be something stupid, and barely related to the question.


----------



## Necris (Nov 29, 2011)

I made it to 43 without help, now I'm on 45.


----------



## Necris (Nov 29, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Ok, so the internets best guess about 45 is it's Unix Timecode...
> 
> Knowing this, I'm way above my head.
> 
> I don't think it would be as simple lol as figuring out what the fuck they're trying to do with actual timecode...it's got to be something stupid, and barely related to the question.



In that case:

*1317409596 = Fri, 30 Sep 2011 19:06:36 GMT
*

*1317409680 = Fri, 30 Sep 2011 19:08:00 GMT

however 1317378276 nor 1317409796 are the answers.
*
1 minute 24 seconds is also not the answer.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 30, 2011)

1) use spoilers
2) Can you save your progress? I'm tired of starting over again. And I keep the tab open.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 30, 2011)

Math at question 1? Fuck this shit.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 1, 2011)

Q45:


Spoiler



Christmas



I'm not taking credit for it


----------



## steve1 (Dec 1, 2011)

damn it! now i'm going to have to start again to see what 46 is


----------



## Edika (Dec 1, 2011)

Just to mention that 1/0 isn't exactly impossible because in calculus it gives infinity as a result.


----------



## marebaerx (Dec 1, 2011)

So I think Quest 46 has something to do with the rubik's cube...

but I haven't figured it out yet


----------



## idunno (Dec 3, 2011)

Screw 46. THeres to many sneaky internet slang crap i dont know about, had to cheat a bit. Can anyone explain the answers? Some of them make NO sense!

LOL google came up with rubiks cube hits...GOOD LORD ITS TWO IN THE MORNING!!


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 3, 2011)

Spoiler



1: 4 
2: Iceland 
3: left 
4: not hidden
5: black - highlight the page
6: homer - view page source
7: firetruck
8: 27 
9: 11 
10: blue - hex code
11: #FF0000 - hex code
12: 132
13: 1 - progamming, 0 false 1 true
14: sdrawkcab ton
15: is strong with this one
16: hs s n he anser - take out i,t,w,o everytime they appear
17: Halo
18: knife
19: 42 - Hitchhiker's Guide
20: fun fun fun -internet joke
21: afterwards - internet joke
22: wrong order - s, r are flipped
23: impossible
24: elite - leet speak
25: delete system32 - internet joke
26: the cake is a lie - Portal/internet joke
27: Zelda is a girl
28: 1728 - binary for 54 times 32
29: 21 - add the dots, subtract every -
30: evil
31: is caring
32: password
33: nope chuck testa - internet joke
34: hihi - internet joke
35: -2 - Friday = 5, Sunday = 7
36: 31131122211A - each number refers to the number of numbers in the previous line - i.e. 3 1s, 1 3, 1 1, 2 2s, 2 1s, 1 A
37: 2700000 - Unix timecode from that date
38: I like turtles - simple cypher
39: idhtn - same key positions on the Dvorak keyboard
40: nonsense
41: fill in the blanks 
42: S E N - each letter is the first letter of the numbers 0-9
43: mary had a little lamb - type the numbers into a cellphone, tone plays this song
44: Oslo - GPS coordinates
45: Christmas - apparently a set of timecodes, the final one being on Christmas


Here's how to figure them each out. If I left it blank it should be rather obvious.


----------



## idunno (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks! I didnt get the internet jokes or the programming, so i had to cheat haha Makes total sense now.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 3, 2011)

46 is is imfuckingpossible.


----------



## Bradley (Dec 3, 2011)

Q 46:


Spoiler



endless possibilities


----------



## Dead Undead (Dec 3, 2011)

Spoiler



Q47: 1128
Q48: Table salt


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 4, 2011)

I still didn't do 46 myself, but I just got 49 in like 2 minutes.
Q49


Spoiler



58065



Q50


Spoiler



birthday


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheated my ass off to get to 50 and am stuck. Still waiting on my fellow SSO users to figure things out for me......


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 18, 2012)

If anybody's still interested:

51 -


Spoiler



16:9


52 -


Spoiler



IPv6


53 -


Spoiler



beatles


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 18, 2012)

WTF is this shit. 45 can go to hell


----------

